# Oligospermia



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oligospermia

Also know as Oligozoospermia. It is a medical condition affecting men.The term 'OLIGO' means few.

Oligospermia is the presence of fewer than the normal number of sperm in the semen. It is defined as having less than 20 million spermatozoa per ml of ejaculate.

Oligospermia has many different causes, as many different medical conditions can reduce sperm concentration. The effects of these causes may be temporary or permanent.

_Causes for low sperm count can include :_

Infected semen

Heat caused by tight underpants, bathing in very hot water, sitting for long hours and being overweight.

Smoking.

Excessive alcohol intake.

Over exertion physically and mentally

Infections present in prostate gland.

Malformed genital organs.

Toxic pollutants

Zinc deficiency

Anabolic steroid use

_Some things that may improve sperm are :_

Cutting down smoking and alcohol consumption

Increasing exercise

Maintain a gap of 3 days between two consecutive ejaculations.

Avoid bitter and spicy foods.

Avoid heating of testicles , wear loose underpants


----------

